# ادارة مشروعات للدكتور ابراهيم عبدالرشيد



## fullhouse (19 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم 

ادارة مشروعات للدكتور ابراهيم عبدالرشيد

للتحميل 

MegaUp

موفقين


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (19 يناير 2013)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## eng.soledad (21 يناير 2013)

يا سيدى الفاضل مش محتاج انى اذكرك ان دي ملكيه فكريه 
وان الكتاب سعره 40 جنيه يعنى مش من الصعب ان اي حد يشتريه 
من فضلك شيل اللينك


----------



## nofal (22 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## taiscer (16 فبراير 2013)

​جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## eldesouky2 (22 مارس 2013)

ادارة مشروعات للدكتور ابراهيم عبدالرشيد - Download - 4shared


----------



## fullhouse (7 أبريل 2013)

بالتوفيق


----------



## remonkkk (13 مايو 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## engahmedaskar (14 مايو 2013)

eng.soledad قال:


> يا سيدى الفاضل مش محتاج انى اذكرك ان دي ملكيه فكريه
> وان الكتاب سعره 40 جنيه يعنى مش من الصعب ان اي حد يشتريه
> من فضلك شيل اللينك



اقدر اشتري الكتاب منين يا هندسه ؟
جزاك الله خيراً


----------

